# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ

## ice

Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ 
Ανοιχτή Πρόσκληση



Έχουμε τη χαρά να σας προσκαλέσουμε στο 1ο Συνέδριο Κοινοτήτων ΕΛΛΑΚ (Ελεύθερο Λογισμικό / Λογισμικό Ανοικτού Κώδικα) που θα διεξαχθεί στις 21 και 22 Μαρτίου του 2008, στο Εθνικό Μετσόβιο Πολυτεχνείο, στην Αθήνα.

Η εκδήλωση περιλαμβάνει παρουσίαση των Συλλόγων / Κοινοτήτων / Ομάδων που ασχολούνται με το ΕΛΛΑΚ στην Ελλάδα καθώς και την συνεργασία μεταξύ τους.

Το πρόγραμμα θα αποτελείται από παρουσίαση των κοινοτήτων, ομιλίες σχετικά με το ελεύθερο λογισμικό, καθώς και workshops. Ο σκοπός του συνεδρίου είναι η γνωριμία μεταξύ των Κοινοτήτων, η εύρεση τρόπων συνεργασίας μεταξύ τους και η παρουσίασή τους στο κοινό.

Διαρκή ενημέρωση για το συνέδριο μπορείτε να έχετε στον ιστότοπο http://www.fosscomm.gr.

Η μέγιστη χρονική διάρκεια των παρουσιάσεων θα είναι μία (1) ώρα.
Η θεματολογία έχει ως εξής:

1. Παρουσίαση κοινότητας
2. Παρουσίαση συγκεκριμένου project κοινότητας ή γενικά πρωτότυπης χρήσης ΕΛΛΑΚ
3. Ειδική παρουσίαση [κυβερνητικοί οργανισμοί/ ειδικοί προσκεκλημένοι, κλπ]

Οι ενδιαφερόμενες κοινότητες μπορούν να δηλώσουν συμμετοχή στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση [email protected]. και τηλεφωνικά στο 6937224764 με τον κ. Λ. Μουρίκη.
Καταληκτική ημερομηνία για την υποβολή συμμετοχών έχει οριστεί η 18 Φεβρουαρίου 2008.

Με τιμή,
Η Ένωση Φίλων και Χρηστών Λίνουξ Ελλάδος (Hellug)
Η Κοινότητα Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου
Η Ελληνική Κοινότητα Debian
Η Ομάδα Χρηστών Linux Ιωαννίνων (I.L.U.G.) και
Η Ελληνική Διανομή της έκδοσης Slackel

----------


## acoul

καιρός ήταν να δούμε λίγο κινητικότητα στον τομέα αυτό !!

----------


## lambrosk

και απο ποιον?
που σε ρε Λιάκο, καιρ΄'ο έχω να σε ακούσω!!!

----------


## ice

Δεν θα κατεβει κανενα παιδι να παρουσιασει το Open source για το AWMN ?

----------

